
Interested in Working in High Frequency Trading? - EduardoNJF
Hi All,<p>I am a headhunter in financial technology.<p>I cover whole spectrum; trading platform infrastructure and core technology, network infrastructure, market connectivity, quant research and machine learning, data mining, analytics, and visualization, security, trading operations and devops.<p>If you are interested in discussing opportunities or how technology and your area of expertise can be applied in finance please drop me an email with your details. I am happy to chat anytime.<p>eduardo(dot)herrera(at)njfsearch(dot)com<p>Thanks,
Eduardo
======
brudgers
There is a monthly "Who is Hiring" thread where the community believes it
appropriate to post job offers. The thread is posted at 11am Eastern on the
first business day of each month. The next thread will be on September 1,
2016.

Otherwise, posting employment offers is generally discouraged, though the site
allows companies directly affiliated with YCombinator some latitude.

One more caveat is that the "Who is Hiring" thread is for specific positions
not general recruitment.

Good luck.

------
EduardoNJF
bump

